# Dust dust everywhere!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

How do you keep up with the dust? I could sweep daily and dust daily and it still looks like I never do! Between kids and animals my house is always covered in dust. Doesn't help that in the winter the wood stove is always going either. Growing up dusting was a weekly thing and I remember how much I hated doing it. I still do but we have SO much more dust. What are your tips/tricks for keeping up with it?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Dont look at me. I really only dust when company is coming.
The rest of the time I consider it a protective coating.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

No one should have to dust DAILY. Do you keep your windows open? Are you changing your A/C filter at least every 30 days? Is there a problem with the flue on your stove that would cause the ash and dust to blow back into your home? Are you one of these people that are obsessed with every tiny little speck? LOL

Honey, life is just too short to spend time every single day dusting your entire home. I can see the sweeping with young children but even that should not be but the kitchen and areas where they enter the home. Do not let them traipse through your entire house with dirt gobs in their tennis shoes. I raised all boys and it took me years to enforce this rule of taking off shoes in the garage. The same goes for muddy sports uniforms and clothes. I don't like having a laundry room full of dried mud flaking off as I'm trying to get clothes to washing. Make sure the set rules that food doesn't leave the kitchen..........except on special family movie nights when popcorn may be allowed int he family room. If you don't stand firm now it will only get much worse as they become teenagers.

Each room get a thorough ceiling to floor cleaning every 12 weeks. That's how many rooms I have in my house which allows me to deep clean one room per week on top of my normal daily routines. Daily routines is basically pick up, put away, throw away, swish & swipe bathrooms, cooking and dishes. Weekly is floors(Sat), laundry(Fri), car care(Thurs.), lawn (Wed), bill paying/desk(Tues), errands and shopping(Mon.), Trash (Sun.)
Deep Clean
Master Bath/Garage (1st Week)
Master Bedroom (2nd Week)
Guest Bedroom (3rd Week)
Hall/Main Bath/A-C Filter (4th Week)
Office/Laundry/Creative Space (5th Week)
Dining Room/Entrance (6th Week)
Kitchen (7th Week)
Breakfast Area/ A-C Filter (8th Week)
Family Room (9th Week)
Man Cave-Dh's Office & Bar (10th Week)
Chef's Kitchen (11th Week)
Chef's bathroom/store room/A-C Filter (12th Week)


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

no I am NOT obsessed....lol...far from it. I don't dust daily but that's what it looks like it will take to keep there from being a layer of dust on everything. I wish we had a garage for them to come in thru...unfortunately the front door is it and its in the den. I honestly think its the dogs in the house. I like your schedule of one room every 12 weeks though. Of course I have to add homeschooling to my schedule which eats up a huge amount of my time.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

ginnie5 said:


> no I am NOT obsessed....lol...far from it. I don't dust daily but that's what it looks like it will take to keep there from being a layer of dust on everything. I wish we had a garage for them to come in thru...unfortunately the front door is it and its in the den. I honestly think its the dogs in the house. I like your schedule of one room every 12 weeks though. Of course I have to add homeschooling to my schedule which eats up a huge amount of my time.


If you figure out a way to homeschool and keep the house clean, please share. lol


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I think vacuum dusting is the only way to really get rid of it and dust less often - otherwise I just seem to spread it around. Love my Eureka canister vac - the Mighty Mite. You can get horsehair dusters that get into every crack & cranny. It's the textiles that catch dust and then cast it back. Keeping the flue open when emptying ashes helps.

Here's a bit from another HT'er I've kept on my favorites when I need strength - Just hit the play triangle (The dust! Dust! Dust! Dust!) http://music.sjtucker.com/track/the-mice


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

No advice on the dusting issue. 
But I wanted to ask ejagno or any else that knows. What is a chef's kitchen?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My friends, if you want to see dust, come to this place!

W haven't had rain AND they neighbors are cutting soybeans on three sides of our land!!

I took a Swifter around the house a bit yesterday just to knock the worst of it into control!


----------

